# Kauyon Fluff



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

What are your thoughts?

I really like how Korsarro and Shrike 


have become friends since their defeat of Voldorius...and now Shrike is Chapter Master


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

In work so no time to post lengthy. But I hate it. I know it's a Tau book, but come the fuck on. Fire Warriors out stealthing Raven Guard. Entire companies of marines being killed in the opening moments of battles to emphasise how amazing the Tau are. The retarded near demise of Pask(well that's Mont'ka). Just so much awfulness.


----------



## Rush Darling (Apr 30, 2015)

As a big fan of Raven Guard, I found it hard to enjoy.

Whilst I loved the overarching plot, a lot of the minutiae really bothered me and prevented me enjoying it as much as I wanted to.

At one point it literally states that Hundreds of space marines have died in a single day. Hundreds? Really?! There was barely even a full chapter strength deployed to begin with. Regardless of how regularly swathes of my minatures are removed from the table top, the idea of Tau massacring the emperors finest with near impunity really grinds my gears, and strikes me as pig ignorant of the prevailing fluff on the authors part.

Nearly every engagement is written as completely one sided, with Tau taking negligible losses, and space marines throwing tactics to the wind and being written as expecting to win by going hulk mode, and on the few occasions where it even looks like they're winning, there's always some mass strategic coup de grace that borders on a deus ex machina in how childishly it's written.

That last statement is probably ironic given how it all ends, which again isn't particularly interesting.

Whilst I do like that the story has actually progressed a little, it's just disappointing when the writing sacrifices a solid storyline for shamelessly promoting new models / units.


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't even get me started with this book, burned after reading halfway


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> In work so no time to post lengthy. But I hate it. I know it's a Tau book, but come the fuck on. Fire Warriors out stealthing Raven Guard. Entire companies of marines being killed in the opening moments of battles to emphasise how amazing the Tau are. The retarded near demise of Pask(well that's Mont'ka). Just so much awfulness.


I guess I'm just really starved of WS action

I like the RG as well. IIRC, the marines kill A LOT of Tau


----------

